# It's a Man's world



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Finally after so much time spending me and my gf I m extremely happy that we found the house to live together and a perfect place for me on the ground floor.

My plan is to make this space not just a garage but my own place where I can relax, meet my friends, a proper man cave.

As I m posting on DW I don't think people will be very excited from home pics so let's get straight to my dream place.

A look of the entrance, house is on the upper floor

Heavy metal door, secure bars and safety padlock





A look at the main area, it can fit two cars



It is a two level room, upper level will be used as a storage and rest area while down floor will mostly used as working area



A nice gift from the ex owner



A look to the upper level



Needs some calibration lol



Lots of things to do, lots of cash to spend but hopefully lots updates to come.

Kostas


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice place mate


----------



## ashers16 (Mar 25, 2015)

Jealous! A would love a space like that!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Awesome, look forward to receiving my invite for the grand opening.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

danwel said:


> Very nice place mate


Cheers Danweel, in my eyes if way far from what i m planning to do but it has potential.



ashers16 said:


> Jealous! A would love a space like that!


Thank you Asher, it was so hard to find this place. Either house or garage didnt meet our demmands but i m lucky.



shaunwistow said:


> Awesome, look forward to receiving my invite for the grand opening.


You have unlimited invitation to Greece dont think you need a special one lol, maybe a wedding invitation :lol:


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Mou are'sei to vle'mma tou nkar'az sas pa'ra poly. :thumb:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

SPARTAN said:


> Mou are'sei to vle'mma tou nkar'az sas pa'ra poly. :thumb:


Thank you Spartan thats a very good greek effort. :wave:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks good, congratulations.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Kotsos said:


> Thank you Spartan thats a very good greek effort. :wave:


I tried my best.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice my brother! Looks like you can do a lot with that space, plenty of room! 

Looks like a decent height too, you should be able to install some good serious lighting!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Very nice my brother! Looks like you can do a lot with that space, plenty of room!
> 
> Looks like a decent height too, you should be able to install some good serious lighting!


Thanks bro.

I have already bought a lots of lights, now struggling find some time to install them


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Kotsas this look so good! the entrance of it sound cafe shops to me you could considered running cafe in day time hahaha!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Cheers Jackie, new carrier options lol.

Architecture here is a bit different from most of people in UK are familiar so I think it will look a bit different. You know some of my ideas so fingers crossed to come in life


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

First update and first money spent

I wanted to ensure that even lower cars would have easy access inside.

Problem spotted after this lovely Beemer marginally entered



My initial thought was expanding concrete ramp but adding fresh concrete over existing could cause bonding problems so I decide to go for rubber one



They can be adjusted, transferred and no hassle at all



Only disadvantage of them is their heavy weight about 20 kg but we can't have everything in this life lol

Problem solved



Hopefully more work during next week and more updates to come


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Man i am jelous , but on the other hand i know where i will stay when i will come in athens ..Marvelous place


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Congratulations Kostas! I can see great things coming with that space.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow brilliant and congratulations :argie:

Sub'd


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

spiros said:


> Man i am jelous , but on the other hand i know where i will stay when i will come in athens ..Marvelous place


Dont be jealus Spiros you know you are more than welcome not only to my garage but my house is always available for you and your wife.



LostHighway said:


> Congratulations Kostas! I can see great things coming with that space.


Thank you very much my friend. Have few things in mind but unfortunatelly not unlimited budget so i have to reckon everything many times



SBM said:


> Wow brilliant and congratulations :argie:
> 
> Sub'd


Cheers SBM

Hope i will not dissapoint you


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

A small update during weekend.

One of the main I had to solve is the lack of toilet in the garage. Even my house is upstairs as I plan to spend lots of hours there so does my friends. I m lucky enough because there is an installation but ex owner never used it but I had to build one from scratch.





Succor to my effort so far is my uncle, and few friends to follow ( after all they know they have their cars detailed in the end lol) . Saves me lots of money and helps me keep budget low as I already spend too much on house 

Anyway back to topic

Blowtorch helped to adjust plastic pipes





Perfectly fits



Ignore the burn color when I will finish it will be paint

Next step was silicone sealing ceramic and pipe



Less is more is not the option when we talk about a toilet so more is more lol

Base filled with white cement for fastening and consistency



Then it was ready



Now it's time to add some privacy lol

I decide to go for a wooden frame as I already have few timber

More work









Start taking shape



Next on my list to do is to install cistern but I m waiting the concrete to dry and instal ventilation system. Tbh I haven't decide yet if I will use plasterboard or wood as a wall.

Hope I don't cause boredom with all these pictures but it's a place I always wanted and I m so exited.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Excellent work, hope you have some timber left to make a bar


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing where this goes!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

shaunwistow said:


> Excellent work, hope you have some timber left to make a bar


Cheers Shaun I will make a nice chill corner 



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Very nice :thumb:


Thank you Nasser, you have an amazing place also



20vKarlos said:


> Looking forward to seeing where this goes!


Thank you Carlos, tbh I have few ideas but not all of them can be materialized especially due to cost so I would say it's an ad hoc procedure but I enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice 

Isnt having a radiator in Greece like having AC in Sweden? :lol:


----------



## BenEarles (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks cool


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Alex L said:


> Very nice
> 
> Isnt having a radiator in Greece like having AC in Sweden? :lol:


Thank you Alex, actually I find having two radiators in a garage is overkill but it was already installed so I can't complain. In Greece we have great weather but during winter months heat is needed for 3 4 months. Prev owner told me that garage has the same temp all time of the year and that is very cool. Plans for an AC soon as during summer months temp can be very high



BenEarles said:


> Looks cool


Cheers bud


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Cracking man cave! Id love that 

Sutty


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Weekend update

as concrete dried and boiler installed it was time for toilet walls.

I decide to go for wooden walls instead of plasterboard as I find it easier.

First some glue applied



Then first piece screwed



It was time for second to took its place



Then it was time for folding door



Last piece of wall



Some test to my door, not bad for my first ever attempt



Next on my list to do is to add some knotting to hide bolts and gaps and paint it

Mosaic floor might cause problems with my ladder so I had to secure it. A piece of loft removed and ladder screwed. It is just a temporary solution but it will keeps safe for my further updates lol





Last thing but equal important was privacy. I don't want any of the neighbors know what is inside in my garage so I installed blinders







Plenty of light if I want and of course anything happens in my garage stays in my garage



Thanks for your time


----------



## BenEarles (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks so good.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Certainly coming together bud :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Looking good fellow and a nice place to have


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Thank you all people. 

There is some progress since last time but unfortunatelly last weeks financial situation here slows the procedure. 

Hopefully good news soon:wave::wave:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Great space and great progress so far!

Looking forward to more updates already


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice place and progress! :thumb:

Loving the bow saw that is normally used for cutting trees and logs! 

Alan W


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Looking good keep us updated


----------

